

New high-tech airships are rising in Southern California - sew
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-0902-cover-nextgen-airship-20120902,0,3647034.story

======
lutusp
There have been many changes in the airship business since our last serious
involvement with them in the 1930s, but one thing stands in their way --
sometimes the wind blows, and when it does, they become uncontrollable.

